# ..  cartoon humor  ..



## charley (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

Not a cartoon but I made this.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

It's an actual asshole from that art display of assholes someone did. I think this is my best tho...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB2zoidUeLU


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2017)

The comedy makes this shit show almost bearable. American politics is a joke... All of it, Both sides. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4uyJl56iOA


----------



## charley (Oct 9, 2017)

.....  the Donald & Hillary harmonizing is touching...     ..  lol


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2017)

charley said:


> .....  the Donald & Hillary harmonizing is touching...     ..  lol



I love that one so much. I have watched it 15 times. 

I might have voted for Romney if he actually made an entrance like that.


----------



## charley (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2017)

I actually owe someone nudes cuz Trump won.... Up to 20 crunches a day and going for 30 today.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

He should do one about Hillary too. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LunHybOKIjU


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/C4AxmJAG2Gs


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

Politics is the most unfun thing to talk about ever except maybe shit porn and herpes..... Nope. politics is worse.  I'm done....


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

In other news Prince's new avatar will sure keep anyone from having any sexy thoughts when he is around. Something extra creepy about seeing a guy no woman would willingly fuck if he wasn't a billionaire in all the hot naked chick threads.


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> In other news Prince's new avatar will sure keep anyone from having any sexy thoughts when he is around. Something extra creepy about seeing a guy no woman would willingly fuck if he wasn't a billionaire in all the hot naked chick threads.




...........     ...    *SAD !!!           



...   *


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

charley said:


> ...........     ...    *SAD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...   *



Yours is just as bad.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

Ain't nobody starting a fire with that ugly fucking mug in sight.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

It's a wonder Melania hasn't poked her eyes out with a fucking stick... same thing with Bill Clinton and his ears. He probably prays for hearing loss.


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Yours is just as bad.




..... I had a different AVI , but after seeing how nasty Obama was treated here, he was called a 'muslim sand-nigger homo' here in AG... trumpy on the other hand, was protected here by everyone , except Sheri, Hoyle & me...    I decided to use trumpski in my avi  ... 'Liar trump' with the nose of a liar.....  I use my avi to mock trumpy, whereas Rob just changed his by imitating mine...  they don't call him 'original Bob' for nothing..  lol...  prince uses trumpy because he has much love in his heart for 'the trumpster'...  it's based on racial fears that he 'struggles' with....   & trumpy is a white man .....  
.... I will change my avi if it really bugs you...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't like shit porn either but I'm not using it as my avatar... Most of the time I just pretend it doesn't exist. Same with Trump and Hillbag. They get enough attention without mine.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

I think all the men here should put their rock hard abs on their avis.... Then we might get more women fired up and posting.... and some of the guys.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

Pinocchio Trump is funny but lately it seems being stupid is a worse problem than his lying. Did you see the bit about him insisting his fake Renoir is an original?


----------



## solidassears (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74486211204.258731.62876621204&type=1&theater


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Pinocchio Trump is funny but lately it seems being stupid is a worse problem than his lying. Did you see the bit about him insisting his fake Renoir is an original?




.... he's a liar,  if he's anything... his followers will accept anything he says, as long as he doesn't turn black , gay or Jewish...   lol


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice avatar. Sexy.


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Nice avatar. Sexy.



.........   thx LW ....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2017)

She is so much better to look at.


----------



## charley (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTosB6V_V24


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kiVjtH7w8w 


I love Randy Rainbow. lmfao


----------



## charley (Oct 19, 2017)

... Randy hit it right on the head..   & it was all true, great video's  ..      [I never heard of Randy , till now]  ....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2017)

charley said:


> ... Randy hit it right on the head..   & it was all true, great video's  ..      [I never heard of Randy , till now]  ....



I wanna be his boyfriend.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=580dYcYCneA


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z00T8sYqG8k


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2017)

..  Liar in Chief ...   so true !!!


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2017)

[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2017)

the only Russia collusion he is going to find is with Hilary.


----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## charley (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/retainyourfreedom/videos/1558304137537948/


----------



## charley (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 31, 2017)

This thread needs to be named Democrat wet dreams


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2017)

solidassears said:


> This thread needs to be named Democrat wet dreams



can you imagine being so hateful and having nothing better to do than post Trump hate everywhere? #SAD


----------



## solidassears (Dec 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> can you imagine being so hateful and having nothing better to do than post Trump hate everywhere? #SAD



I can?t; but then I have a life; I have work, wife, family and lots of things I need to do. Like most conservatives; we don?t have or want to waste time posting hate. Only libs do that; don?t really understand them; but I suppose it?s their religion just like extremist Muslims have the jihad  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2018)

can't you find anything that is actually funny?


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2018)

Prince said:


> can't you find anything that is actually funny?




... lol  .. you're the least funny person here, but that doesn't stop you from defending your idle[Lord Trumpski] a Russian emperor ..  

... tell us all your last side splitting post...     waiting ....    I thought so...    ..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2018)

great shithead now go find something funny.


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2018)

https://youtu.be/MBKu9OJ8Ltk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2018)

that is so old...


----------



## charley (Jan 8, 2018)

.. ok ...   well this post is hilarious .. ,trumpski tries to be funny while lying,,, a rich asshole telling us he's a 'man of the people'...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2018)

they all do seem to love him.


----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

From what I can tell Charley is the only one driving traffic to AG.


----------



## charley (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## charley (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## charley (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 17, 2018)

Why does everyone down white supremacy?
honestly after the pyramids black people did nothing , not even mentioning the crime rate , the fact half of Africa is enslaved by the other half of Africans or the civil wars through out the entire continent of Africa . I?m not saying there aren?t any smart black ppl. I?m just saying there aren?t many . My great uncle is in the klan . He has a doctorate . My mechanic is a ? good ol boy ? he can fix my car and my computer and keeps up with science and political talks . I personally wish Germany would have won ww2 as they were fighting for the people


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 19, 2018)

Been forever since i came around here and was hoping to find something of interest. Some of these weren't too bad. Some were rather boring. It bothers me just how much people are entrenched in the tribalism of today. 

The US people got exactly what they wanted when they voted Trump in. Trump was voted in because he was pure anti-DC establishment. He's not republican, he's not democrat and he wasn't going to be the same status quo we've had for the last 3 Presidents. Regardless of party. He's an idiot, an absolute clown, but he is doing things the exact opposite of what the last few guys did. 

Maybe we can get a reset it a couple years and find someone worth electing. c'mon 3rd party......


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 19, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> Been forever since i came around here and was hoping to find something of interest. Some of these weren't too bad. Some were rather boring. It bothers me just how much people are entrenched in the tribalism of today.
> 
> The US people got exactly what they wanted when they voted Trump in. Trump was voted in because he was pure anti-DC establishment. He's not republican, he's not democrat and he wasn't going to be the same status quo we've had for the last 3 Presidents. Regardless of party. He's an idiot, an absolute clown, but he is doing things the exact opposite of what the last few guys did.
> 
> Maybe we can get a reset it a couple years and find someone worth electing. c'mon 3rd party......


The biggest thing 3rd party has on their plan is legalizing marijuana  , which i think is ok however in states its legal you still have to pass a drug test for employment which pot is still a drug.  So you can be denied a job for smoking 

    Into the trump issue.  I believe he was voted in because he has BALLS and won't bow down.  He can't be bought.  He has his advisers tell him what to do.  He isn't personaly doing anything.  I do like the steel tariffs and ice raids.  He is also trying to cut down welfare which has gotten a bit out of control  . Next logical thing he should do is make breeding licenses.  If you aren't financially good to support a child you shouldn't have any.  Im tired of seeing people pop out babies annually as if its a freakin tradition 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 19, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> The biggest thing 3rd party has on their plan is legalizing marijuana  , which i think is ok however in states its legal you still have to pass a drug test for employment which pot is still a drug.  So you can be denied a job for smoking
> 
> Into the trump issue.  I believe he was voted in because he has BALLS and won't bow down.  He can't be bought.  He has his advisers tell him what to do.  He isn't personaly doing anything.  I do like the steel tariffs and ice raids.  He is also trying to cut down welfare which has gotten a bit out of control  . Next logical thing he should do is make breeding licenses.  If you aren't financially good to support a child you shouldn't have any.  Im tired of seeing people pop out babies annually as if its a freakin tradition
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk




.... junior, trump lost the popular vote[he lost by 3 million votes]... & only won because of gerrymandering and much help from Russia... I assume you didn't vote... you appear to be what is known as 'another clueless racist'...  I think they miss you at asf.......


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 20, 2018)

charley said:


> .... junior, trump lost the popular vote[he lost by 3 million votes]... & only won because of gerrymandering and much help from Russia... I assume you didn't vote... you appear to be what is known as 'another clueless racist'...  I think they miss you at asf.......



People need to stop with the BS popular vote argument. The Founding Fathers didn't want it to be a popular vote for a damn good reason. The Constitution was written and the electorate established for this very purpose.  You really think it's a good idea that the President would be chosen based upon a candidate running up the score in New York and Los Angeles? 


Saying gerrymandering and help from Rusia also won Trump the election is also a garbage argument. Have you run into anyone who actually voted that said they made their decision based upon the ads they saw on Facebook? c'mon, it's just ridiculous to believe that another country could have influenced the election the way people are saying. If they could have then they would have been doing it in every election before and since. Come to think of it, so would each of the campaigns.....


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 20, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Next logical thing he should do is make breeding licenses.  If you aren't financially good to support a child you shouldn't have any.  Im tired of seeing people pop out babies annually as if its a freakin tradition
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



Really, you want more government interference in our lives? now telling people if they can or can't have children? we going to go back to the time not too long ago when they were sterilizing people against their will, or without their knowledge?

Please stop posting. You are the reason the left will be dumb enough to try and sit there and accuse any Trump supporter of being a racist, homophobic, bigot. People may support Trump, or not for countless reasons, but if you are the loudest voice (and certainly not the voice of reason) then everyone gets lumped in with you. And that just feels dirty.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2018)

charley said:


> .... junior, trump lost the popular vote[he lost by 3 million votes]... & only won because of gerrymandering and much help from Russia... I assume you didn't vote... you appear to be what is known as 'another clueless racist'...  I think they miss you at asf.......



Without all of your normal copy/paste rambling liberal bullshit... just answer one question...

List *3 ways* that Russia benefits having Trump in office vs Hilary:

1. ?
2. ?
3. ?

That its, don't post anything else, just a list of *3 specific ways* Russia benefits with Trump in office vs Hilary in office.


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> People need to stop with the BS popular vote argument. The Founding Fathers didn't want it to be a popular vote for a damn good reason. The Constitution was written and the electorate established for this very purpose.  You really think it's a good idea that the President would be chosen based upon a candidate running up the score in New York and Los Angeles?
> 
> 
> Saying gerrymandering and help from Rusia also won Trump the election is also a garbage argument. Have you run into anyone who actually voted that said they made their decision based upon the ads they saw on Facebook? c'mon, it's just ridiculous to believe that another country could have influenced the election the way people are saying. If they could have then they would have been doing it in every election before and since. Come to think of it, so would each of the campaigns.....




.... your 'founding fathers' statement has zero to do with the fact that trump lost the popular vote... & WTF does 'running up the vote' supposed to mean... it sounds like you just want more ignorant homophobic racist hicks to influence America.... do you think the 'founding fathers'​ wanted uneducated racists to run the country ???  maybe in your state...


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> Without all of your normal copy/paste rambling liberal bullshit... just answer one question...
> 
> List *3 ways* that Russia benefits having Trump in office vs Hilary:
> 
> ...



!. Putin enjoys trumps tongue up his ass.
2.Russia is laughing at an American president who is a delusional ego maniac.
3.Russia never has to worry about the American military while trumpski is in office..

.... watch what happens...   trump will congratulate the dictator Putin on his winning another Russian 'sham election'..... #SAD


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2018)

Guess what just happened !!!  
_Trump Congratulates Putin on His Re-Election, Raises No Concerns About Election Meddling Here_​...... 

WASHINGTON  President Trump on Tuesday congratulated President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia on his recent re-election victory, but failed to ask him about either the fairness of the Russian vote, which Mr. Putin won with a lopsided margin, or about allegations of Russian meddling in the 2016 presidential election.Mr. Trump also did not raise Russia's apparent role in a nerve agent attack on a former Russian spy and his daughter on British soil an act that prompted the United States to join with Britain, France and Germany in denouncing the Russian government for violating international law.​


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2018)

charley said:


> !. Putin enjoys trumps tongue up his ass.
> 2.Russia is laughing at an American president who is a delusional ego maniac.
> 3.Russia never has to worry about the American military while trumpski is in office..
> 
> .... watch what happens...   trump will congratulate the dictator Putin on his winning another Russian 'sham election'..... #SAD



Exactly as I thought, nothing but ignorant, stupid responses. Typical hypocrite liberal who does not have any facts about anything. LMFAO


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2018)

charley said:


> .... your 'founding fathers' statement has zero to do with the fact that trump lost the popular vote... & WTF does 'running up the vote' supposed to mean... it sounds like you just want more ignorant homophobic racist hicks to influence America.... do you think the 'founding fathers'​ wanted uneducated racists to run the country ???  maybe in your state...



you have no understanding of what the electoral college is, and why it was written into the constitution.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2018)

I would bet money that Chuck's IQ is no more than 75, I really need to stop trying to reason with him cause it ain't going to work.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> I would bet money that Chuck's IQ is no more than 75, I really need to stop trying to reason with him cause it ain't going to work.



He's just a dumb kid, he has no real life experience or anyway to know shit. You could also ask him what is the crime that his hero Muller is investigating. The whole investigation is an abortion; it is illegal to investigate people, investigations are only allowed of a crime and there is no crime to investigate. Muller is looking for a crime or to manufacture a crime.


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> I would bet money that Chuck's IQ is no more than 75, I really need to stop trying to reason with him cause it ain't going to work.



.....  whom are you addressing ??  ...   are you speaking to your fans ??   the public in general ??   how trumpian of you,,,,   ...  #SAD


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2018)

solidassears said:


> He's just a dumb kid, he has no real life experience or anyway to know shit. You could also ask him what is the crime that his hero Muller is investigating. The whole investigation is an abortion; it is illegal to investigate people, investigations are only allowed of a crime and there is no crime to investigate. Muller is looking for a crime or to manufacture a crime.



yup.


----------



## charley (Mar 21, 2018)

.....   yup !!          ....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2018)

is that pic supposed to make Trump look bad?


----------



## charley (Mar 21, 2018)

Prince said:


> is that pic supposed to make Trump look bad?




...not if you're a 'good Christian'... a 'good Christian' will ignore the fact that once again trumpy is caught outside of his married vowels with another 'porn-star'...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2018)

charley said:


> ...not if you're a 'good Christian'... a 'good Christian' will ignore the fact that once again trumpy is caught outside of his married vowels with another 'porn-star'...



how many years ago was this? was he in office?


----------



## botamico (Mar 22, 2018)

Look at her, I think everyone on this forum would hit that. She looks better than Melania.


----------



## botamico (Mar 22, 2018)

Someone find a porn video with Stormy Daniels in it. I would like to see how she works those lips of hers.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> how many years ago was this? was he in office?



.... I think his legal wife Melania was having his baby when 'the donald' was banging a couple of different porn stars, and rubbing up against many young girls that were teenage contestants in local beauty contests...


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 22, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> He should do one about Hillary too. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LunHybOKIjU


 Bagus


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2018)

charley said:


> .... I think his legal wife Melania was having his baby when 'the donald' was banging a couple of different porn stars, and rubbing up against many young girls that were teenage contestants in local beauty contests...



it sounds like a private matter between Donald and Melania to me, why do you care?


----------



## Ssbx77 (Mar 22, 2018)

How do I message victor. Thank you


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> it sounds like a private matter between Donald and Melania to me, why do you care?




..... of course it's a very private matter, and we all know what an honorable man trumpski is....    


... Karen McDougal tells CNN Trump tried to pay her after sex​


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... of course it's a very private matter, and we all know what an honorable man trumpski is....
> 
> 
> ... Karen McDougal tells CNN Trump tried to pay her after sex​



great who gives a shit.


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2018)

I have an idea for you Chuck, rather than hoping and wanting our president to fail why not hope he succeeds? 

I will never understand you democrat libtards.


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2018)

...it's humor Rob....  why are 'trumpers' so sensitive and lack a sense humor..  ???


----------



## stugotts2007 (Mar 24, 2018)

charley said:


> ...it's humor Rob....  why are 'trumpers' so sensitive and lack a sense humor..  ???


Shouldn't you be at that rally with all those future libtard targets

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2018)

stugotts2007 said:


> Shouldn't you be at that rally with all those future libtard targets
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




.....   lol


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2018)

Prince said:


> I have an idea for you Chuck, rather than hoping and wanting our president to fail why not hope he succeeds?
> 
> I will never understand you democrat libtards.




.......  after all your racist rhetoric about Obama, rather than hoping and wanting our president Obama to fail why not hope he succeeded? 

.... I will never understand you republican racists.   ​


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 25, 2018)

charley said:


>


Lol....sad but true 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 4, 2018)

charley said:


> .... your 'founding fathers' statement has zero to do with the fact that trump lost the popular vote... & WTF does 'running up the vote' supposed to mean... it sounds like you just want more ignorant homophobic racist hicks to influence America.... do you think the 'founding fathers'​ wanted uneducated racists to run the country ???  maybe in your state...



My Founding Fathers? If you aren't a US citizen then you shouldn't give a damn, and stop sharing your opinion on US politics. If you are a US citizen then they are your Founding Fathers as well,even if you became a citizen yesterday. These are Men who knew a hell of a lot more about Government and championing the people than you or I do.  Trump lost the popular vote, and if you watched the video you'd understand just why the popular vote doesn't, and shouldn't mean jack shit in an election. The Founding Fathers wanted to develop a representative government that had a check against a tyranny of the majority. 

Every time you complain and throw up name calling the other side "ignorant, racist, hicks" you show a lack of education, an inability to enter a debate using logic and reasoning, and people lose any respect for whatever point of view you are championing.


----------



## charley (Apr 4, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> My Founding Fathers? If you aren't a US citizen then you shouldn't give a damn, and stop sharing your opinion on US politics. If you are a US citizen then they are your Founding Fathers as well,even if you became a citizen yesterday. These are Men who knew a hell of a lot more about Government and championing the people than you or I do.  Trump lost the popular vote, and if you watched the video you'd understand just why the popular vote doesn't, and shouldn't mean jack shit in an election. The Founding Fathers wanted to develop a representative government that had a check against a tyranny of the majority.
> 
> Every time you complain and throw up name calling the other side "ignorant, racist, hicks" you show a lack of education, an inability to enter a debate using logic and reasoning, and people lose any respect for whatever point of view you are championing.



.....thx for the lecture...   I am a citizen, and don't agree....  for one thing I'm not all that worried about what a bunch ignorant, racist, bigots think...


----------



## charley (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## bio-chem (Apr 10, 2018)

charley said:


> .....thx for the lecture...   I am a citizen, and don't agree....  for one thing I'm not all that worried about what a bunch ignorant, racist, bigots think...



OK, then as a citizen who doesn't agree. please explain to me why getting rid of the electoral college would be a good idea and improve politics in the United States?


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> OK, then as a citizen who doesn't agree. please explain to me why getting rid of the electoral college would be a good idea and improve politics in the United States?




..... it's not so much 'getting rid of the electoral college' as stopping gerrymandering which is one of the reasons trumpski is in office... that and his friends [Putin] help...

... if you really want to improve politics in the USA, stop the diatribe of racism, homophobic and misogynistic rants from the so-called Christian right...


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 10, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... it's not so much 'getting rid of the electoral college' as stopping gerrymandering which is one of the reasons trumpski is in office... that and his friends [Putin] help...
> 
> ... if you really want to improve politics in the USA, stop the diatribe of racism, homophobic and misogynistic rants from the so-called Christian right...



ok, please stop. it was the Christian right that ended slavery my dear. while there is a minority of alt right saying anti-homosexual things it is the minority and mainstream Christianity is quick to denounce them. Westboro Baptist church isn't growing. 

Saying Trump won because of gerrymandering is pretty ridiculous. Obama was in office the last 8 years. why didn't he gerrymander the electorate so his successor would win? Trump did not win because of gerrymandering with the electorate, or anything the Russians did. i've yet to hear anybody ever, anywhere say that they wish they could change their vote because they were misled by something read on Facebook that was put there by the Russians. If it was possible to influence elections like that then the Russians, Chinese, Republicans, and Democrats would have been doing it in every election since the internet became mainstream. 

Hillary should have won in a landslide except she drove away blocks of voters that should have flocked to her. The first female candidate should have had women and minorities turning out in droves for her. They didn't. Less women and minorities voted in this past election than for Obama. She lost the vote because women and minorities didn't get excited about her and chose to vote. look at the numbers.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... it's not so much 'getting rid of the electoral college' as stopping gerrymandering which is one of the reasons trumpski is in office... that and his friends [Putin] help...
> 
> ... if you really want to improve politics in the USA, stop the diatribe of racism, homophobic and misogynistic rants from the so-called Christian right...



why don't you ever address how Hilary and the DNC rigged it in her favor, Bernie never had a chance. 
how about how Hilary was given all of the debate question before hand? 
why didn't the FBI raid Hilary's foundation, offices, house, etc. when she was under criminal investigation? Where are the 30k+ deleted emails?
why is all of Bill and Hilary's involvement with the Russians okay with you? Uranium 1 deal, $500k speech in Moscow, etc.

this list could go on and on...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2018)

..hey Rob... I got page after page of shit I can download about what a cheating unethical lying scumbag trumpski is.. but you get pissed when I post the truth about trumpy... I have more meme's about trump than you can imagine... if you want me to post them I will....     ....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2018)

charley said:


> ..hey Rob... I got page after page of shit I can download about what a cheating unethical lying scumbag trumpski is.. but you get pissed when I post the truth about trumpy... I have more meme's about trump than you can imagine... if you want me to post them I will....     ....



yes I am sure you do except 99% of it is made up bullshit.


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Apr 11, 2018)

charley said:


> ..hey Rob... I got page after page of shit I can download about what a cheating unethical lying scumbag trumpski is.. but you get pissed when I post the truth about trumpy... I have more meme's about trump than you can imagine... if you want me to post them I will....     ....


Got any of Obama

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 11, 2018)

charley said:


> ..hey Rob... I got page after page of shit I can download about what a cheating unethical lying scumbag trumpski is.. but you get pissed when I post the truth about trumpy... I have more meme's about trump than you can imagine... if you want me to post them I will....     ....



yes, Trump is a cheater. it's well documented that he has had many extramarital affairs. This is not news, and hasn't been a requirement for our Presidents to have marital fidelity as many of them have cheated, even while in office. the most notable being Clinton, and Kennedy. I wish it was something we looked for in our Presidents, but sadly it's not. 

Yup, Trump is unethical. Both in business and in politics. But sadly again, so have most presidents been. 

Lying and politician are pretty much synonymous at this point.

scumbag. yeah, he's pretty slimy guy. 

Your problem here is that you have gone full retard in being completely tribal. everything you are angry at Trump about is also applicable to Hillary who Trump ran against. And by and large it's to a greater degree in each instance with Hillary. 

You can't attack Trump supporters and call them names like bigot, homophobic, misogynistic because it's worthless dialogue and you get dismissed. Nobody is saying Trump is perfect. He's a dirty guy, but he's not DC politics dirty and that's exactly what the American people voted for when he ran.  The funny thing is Trump has done quite a bit of things that have done good for the economy, and have benefited you and you've not even acknowledged that.

Real discourse, change and improvement is going to happen only when people are not blinded by tribalism and can have open discourse. Stormy Daniels is a smokescreen. nothing more. Unless you were outside the White House picketing Bill Clinton when he had an affair as the sitting President and then lied about it under oath to Congress perjuring himself, then there really is no reason to beat a dead horse that Trump was an unfaithful douche of a husband 12 years ago before he was in office.

For all the blunderbuss that Trump says at the microphone, and on twitter, both of which are ridiculous and stupid, look at what he has actually done. The economy is going well, partially because of what he has done, and he has stood strong to both China and Russia.


----------



## charley (Apr 11, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> yes, Trump is a cheater. it's well documented that he has had many extramarital affairs. This is not news, and hasn't been a requirement for our Presidents to have marital fidelity as many of them have cheated, even while in office. the most notable being Clinton, and Kennedy. I wish it was something we looked for in our Presidents, but sadly it's not.
> 
> Yup, Trump is unethical. Both in business and in politics. But sadly again, so have most presidents been.
> 
> ...





it doesn't seem to matter how many times I've written here about how much I detest the Clintons...  both bill & Hillary... a couple of scumbags...

... you're happy with trump for some of your stated reasons... OK !!     I am not !!     you say trump is strong on China & Russia....   I disagree ... 

....  trump is a liar , and now that's ok for the Christian right,,, trump can fuck whores...  Christians don't mind as long as trump doesn't turn black...

... the right wing has been impeaching Bill Clinton for 25 years....    lock Hillary the fuck up..   I don't give two shits...


. ​


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 11, 2018)

charley said:


> it doesn't seem to matter how many times I've written here about how much I detest the Clintons...  both bill & Hillary... a couple of scumbags...
> 
> ... you're happy with trump for some of your stated reasons... OK !!     I am not !!     you say trump is strong on China & Russia....   I disagree ...
> 
> ...



ok, now we are finally getting somewhere. Where in your opinion has he been easy on Russia, or China?

Where exactly are you seeing "Christians not caring if Trump fucks whores as long as he doesn't turn black"? Christians as a whole are in no way overlooking his whoredom, or being racist here. a small minority of the alt right, which is racist is being vocal during Trumps Presidency, but an even larger group of the left is crying racism where there is none.


----------



## charley (Apr 11, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> ok, now we are finally getting somewhere. Where in your opinion has he been easy on Russia, or China?
> 
> Where exactly are you seeing "Christians not caring if Trump fucks whores as long as he doesn't turn black"? Christians as a whole are in no way overlooking his whoredom, or being racist here. a small minority of the alt right, which is racist is being vocal during Trumps Presidency, but an even larger group of the left is crying racism where there is none.




   he won the election because of Russia's interference.. trump is a blowhard, he acts like he's leaning on China in order to get his many sex scandals off the news.. trump cares about trump....and that's it !!!!  

.. about the Christians... they'll back him no matter what.. I'm sure you can see that, even if you only see out of your 'right' eye....as long as trumpski doesn't turn 'black' they will give him their undying support...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2018)

charley said:


> he won the election because of Russia's interference.. trump is a blowhard, he acts like he's leaning on China in order to get his many sex scandals off the news.. trump cares about trump....and that's it !!!!
> 
> .. about the Christians... they'll back him no matter what.. I'm sure you can see that, even if you only see out of your 'right' eye....as long as trumpski doesn't turn 'black' they will give him their undying support...



you're so brainwashed with fake news its comical.


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2018)

Prince said:


> you're so brainwashed with fake news its comical.




..... I see it as you're the brainwashed , clueless right winger....   but it's not comical .. it's #SAD  ......   ....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... I see it as you're the brainwashed , clueless right winger....   but it's not comical .. it's #SAD  ......   ....



I am right winged because I voted for Trump? lol


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 12, 2018)

charley said:


> he won the election because of Russia's interference.. trump is a blowhard, he acts like he's leaning on China in order to get his many sex scandals off the news.. trump cares about trump....and that's it !!!!
> 
> .. about the Christians... they'll back him no matter what.. I'm sure you can see that, even if you only see out of your 'right' eye....as long as trumpski doesn't turn 'black' they will give him their undying support...



*sigh* i was so hoping we were making progress. if i wanted i could have just copied and pasted your last posts to make this one. Again, how exactly did Russian interference win him the election? Not one person ever has said they wish they could change their vote based upon what they read from a Russian bot on social media. If you could use the internet to influence elections in the US this way, not only Russia, but China and even both major parties would have done it long before now. Russia did not in any way influence voters, and if you still believe they did then provide evidence of it.

Trumps sex scandals haven't gone away with anything going on in Syria, China, or Russia. it's the internet age, not ink and paper. There is an infinite amount of electrons out there and his sex scandals aren't getting pushed aside on a piece of paper. If anything i'd argue the opposite. Stormy Daniels is taking attention away from Russia, Syria, and China. Everyone and the neighbor parrot knows that Trump banged a porn star 12 years ago, and his lawyer paid her 130k before the election to keep her quiet. Personally, I think she should have paid him to keep quiet. She has a reputation, and that reputation had to of taken a hit now that everyone knows she will spread her legs for even the most disgusting of men for what is really a small amount of money.  

You keep going after the Christians and repeating the same old garbage about "not going black" what does that even mean? Christians aren't making excuses for his immoral behavior, and Christians aren't racist. If anything i'd bet money that minorities in this country have a higher percentage of their populations with a claimed faith of Christianity than do Caucasians. 

So please, instead of throwing out boring old rehashed rhetoric that does nothing, please explain yourself and provide evidence for why you believe the way you do?


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 12, 2018)

Prince said:


> I am right winged because I voted for Trump? lol



Damn, Prince, have i been away that long that you are alt right now?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> Damn, Prince, have i been away that long that you are alt right now?



I can't claim either party how could I be right winged or Repub when I believe in legalizing prostitution, weed, gambling and all rec drugs use/possession should be decriminalized, I am pro-choice and think its a female's choice what they do with their bodies.

I did not vote for Trump because of political party, I liked the idea of a billionaire business man who has never been a politician running this country.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 12, 2018)

Prince said:


> I can't claim either party how could I be right winged or Repub when I believe in legalizing prostitution, weed, gambling and all rec drugs use/possession should be decriminalized, I am pro-choice and think its a female's choice what they do with their bodies.
> 
> I did not vote for Trump because of political party, I liked the idea of a billionaire business man who has never been a politician running this country.



this is the part that the left just plain can't understand. For all his warts, for all his failings, for all his ridiculous stupid shit, when pitting Trump against Clinton, there were very real reasons why people would vote Trump over Clinton. Reasons that have nothing to do with being racist, misogynistic, bigoted, or homophobic. If they march in the streets screaming at the top of their lungs like triggered high school students then the rest of the country (most importantly the ones like yourself who are rational, and identify with no party) are going to be driven even further away from a group of individuals who otherwise you'd share quite a few talking points with.

Good luck to the left. Where are your Ben Shapiro's, Colion Nior's, and Christina Sommers, who can sit down and rationally explain your side of an argument?  Please don't point to Piers Morgan.......


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2018)

*There's no harm in spending time with porn stars*

Once again, we have a precedent: David Vitter, the Republican senator from Louisiana and outspoken champion of family values whose phone number appeared in the date book of a Washington madam  and who continued to enjoy Christian support. Regarding that messy situation with Stormy Daniels, think of the opportunities for the president to share what Franklin Graham calls his concern for Christian values. We're confident that as details emerge, we'll learn that the Brother Trump was discussing his theological perspectives on human depravity and the second coming.       .......    
*..meaning.. trumpski was teaching Stormy Daniels about JESUS....   not have sex outside of his sacred marriage... lol lol..  *
​


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2018)

*It's all right for adults to date children*

We're not yet prepared to embrace pedophilia, but we see nothing wrong with a 30-something attorney trolling the local shopping mall for teenage dates. After all, didn't Jesus say, suffer the little children to come unto me? Roy Moore was simply being Christ-like. Besides, he opposes abortion, and he asked their mothers for permission. Trump defended a sex offender who had sex with children. In the current Christian culture , using children for sex is OK when the President of the United States[Donald Trump] say's it's OK..​


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2018)

*Vulgarity is a sign of strength and resolve*

The president's scatological comments about Haiti and African nations provided a welcome relief to the rhetoric of those coddling the so-called Dreamers. As Robert Jeffress, pastor of First Baptist Church in Dallas, noted, Brother Trump was right on target. It's fine and dandy for Christians to refer to poor people's homes as *'shit holes' *​, as long as those people are not white. ​


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2018)

*It's no problem to be married more than, well, twice*

Let's be clear here. We're not talking about polygamy (sorry, Mitt), only serial marriages. This revision has been a long time in the making. Yes, Jesus said: Anyone who divorces his wife and marries another commits adultery, and whoever marries a woman divorced from her husband commits adultery. Through the 1970s, we evangelicals ostracized anyone who was divorced, let alone divorced and remarried. But then we decided to ditch a family man (and fellow evangelical) in favor of a divorced and remarried Hollywood actor in 1980. Once that barrier was breached, we concluded that, hey, if two marriages are okay, why not three? Now it's OK to commit adultery, and for a bonus, Christians will give you their vote as long as you are not a person of color.  ​


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2018)

*Lying is all right as long as it serves a higher purpose*

Yes, we know all about that business about not bearing false witness in the Ten Commandments, but that was a very long time ago. Can't we get beyond that? Truth and truthiness are overrated. After all, did it really matter that the birther? nonsense was hokum? Not at all. It enraged those godless liberals and launched our brother in Christ Donald Trump toward the presidency. 
And all those websites fact-checking our president, claiming that he told more than 2,000 lies his first year in office Big deal. He's also pro-life, and he's trying to root out transgender folks in the military, so cut the guy some slack. Besides, that same website that tracks lying concluded that Barack Obama told 28 lies during his two terms in office. So there. (Democrats are such hypocrites!)Trump reputation is that he is a liar and seems to be incapable of telling the truth.  The Christian right believes that Trump's relation with the 'Christ' makes all Trumps lies and deception ok...  ​


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2018)

President Donald Trump has reneged on a pledge to release his tax returns after an IRS audit, confirming what many have long suspected: that the real obstacle to disclosure is Trump himself. Which is no surprise, Trump is very well known not to keep his promises. It's sad that Americans are being subjected to this immoral man in the oval office.

​


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 13, 2018)

What the hell is all that garbage you've posted? care to site any sources for any of it? in no way did you tie Trumps immoral actions to support by the Christian right. you've failed miserably. please try again, and show your work this time.

Also, you go after Mitt, i'm assuming you mean Mitt Romney and make a crack about polygamy. of all the presidential candidates over the last 40 years Mitt has the least amount of dirt in his marriage. Having had only 1 wife without a hint of infidelity. You're starting to look like a clown. 

Seriously, attacking Trump is like soft toss and you can't hit the ball.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> What the hell is all that garbage you've posted? care to site any sources for any of it? in no way did you tie Trumps immoral actions to support by the Christian right. you've failed miserably. please try again, and show your work this time.
> 
> Also, you go after Mitt, i'm assuming you mean Mitt Romney and make a crack about polygamy. of all the presidential candidates over the last 40 years Mitt has the least amount of dirt in his marriage. Having had only 1 wife without a hint of infidelity. You're starting to look like a clown.
> 
> Seriously, attacking Trump is like soft toss and you can't hit the ball.



You are wasting your time, he is a fucking idiot.


----------



## charley (Apr 13, 2018)

Prince said:


> You are wasting your time, he is a fucking idiot.




,,, you know that ain't nice Rob....   ....


----------



## solidassears (Apr 13, 2018)

charley said:


> ,,, you know that ain't nice Rob....   ....




Yeah, but sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2018)

charley said:


> ,,, you know that ain't nice Rob....   ....



you refuse to use logic and rational thinking in everything you post, nor will you back up or explain anything you post.


----------



## charley (May 13, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 13, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 26, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2018)

What did Obama do in his 8 years in regards to gun control? Trump has been in office just over a year. 
Did you know that bump stocks were made legal for sale under the Obama admin? Of course you didn't, CNN did not tell you that.


----------



## charley (May 26, 2018)

Prince said:


> What did Obama do in his 8 years in regards to gun control? Trump has been in office just over a year.
> Did you know that bump stocks were made legal for sale under the Obama admin? Of course you didn't, CNN did not tell you that.




  can't you relax and laugh at trumpski with the rest of us ??






   where are trumps federal tax returns, maybe Putin has them with the pee tape ? ?   ..


----------



## charley (May 26, 2018)

is Obama is still coming after your guns ??          ..


----------



## solidassears (May 27, 2018)

charley said:


> is Obama is still coming after your guns ??          ..



Oh I hope he comes to get mine... I would love it; bring it bomber....


----------



## charley (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## T Woods (Jun 23, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Oh I hope he comes to get mine... I would love it; bring it bomber....



Guns are for the sexually inadequate, and the truth hurts only those who run so desperately from it.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 23, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Guns are for the sexually inadequate, and the truth hurts only those who run so desperately from it.



I don't know who made that one up, but it is more fake news. Guns are for anyone who wants and can handle them; if you can't handle one, I sure would not want you to have one.

Truth hurts those who hide from it and delude themselves and pretend what every they want or believe to be true. Leftists, Socialists, Democrats all fit that to a T. One truth they deny and delude about: [FONT=&quot]God created men. Colonel Colt made them equal.

[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## T Woods (Jun 23, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I don't know who made that one up, but it is more fake news. Guns are for anyone who wants and can handle them; if you can't handle one, I sure would not want you to have one.
> 
> Truth hurts those who hide from it and delude themselves and pretend what every they want or believe to be true. Leftists, Socialists, Democrats all fit that to a T. One truth they deny and delude about: God created men. Colonel Colt made them equal.


Jocularity! I say, good one old boy.


----------



## charley (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 4, 2018)

I always heard that mormon's were perverted about sex with children, disgusting


----------



## botamico (Jul 6, 2018)

It's like that with the big religions. The more money and power, the more corruption, pedophilia,  etc.


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> I always heard that mormon's were perverted about sex with children, disgusting




I hear you,, extremely sick and perverted cult, the government should cage these criminals not children, completely disgusting cult...


----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> I always heard that mormon's were perverted about sex with children, disgusting




true enough Otto, it's considered a 'religion of filth', but we all knew that..     a sick cult for sure..


----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 8, 2018)

a young boy who lives down the street from me was molested by a old man who turned out to be a 'morman elder'..  I didn't know that they even lived in my community, kind of scary knowing people like that exist.  There ought to be a law.


----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2018)

botamico said:


> It's like that with the big religions. The more money and power, the more corruption, pedophilia,  etc.



this cult is crazier than most...  you should read about so-called 'mormon history'... they all want to go to the planet 'Kolob'.. lol   when I get a chance I'll post up some history on this cult...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2018)

charley said:


> true enough Otto, it's considered a 'religion of filth', but we all knew that..     a sick cult for sure..



ALL religions are a cult you stupid fuck.


----------



## solidassears (Jul 9, 2018)

Prince said:


> ALL religions are a cult you stupid fuck.



They all prey on people's fear of death, promising some big reward later for doing what they want you to do now.. It's the same BS for every one of them. The only exception I can think of is Buddhism; but it's more a philosophy than a religion. However, you have to know that for some people, it's necessary to believe in some afterlife so they can believe in real justice in the end, a lot of religious people can't handle the reality that life is not fair and there is no God to make everything "right". Most everything Karl Marx wrote is total crap; but saying that religion is the opium of the people has merit. 

There are good people and bad people in pretty much every religion, it's wrong to condemn any particular religion based on the actions of a few of their members. All Catholic Bishops did not molest kids, it's even true for all Muslims, they are not all terrorists, but you can look at what good a religion does for it's people, then you have a way to judge how corrupt or good it is. But they all base their control and power on promises of wonderful future in the next life. If you need that, you need religion.


----------



## botamico (Jul 9, 2018)

I find it amazing how this thread went from bashing to everyone agreeing together. I walked away from religion before I graduated from high school. Buddhism is really great for calming the mind. I visit the Wat Mongkolratanaram temple in Tampa, Fl back in April. Beautiful temple, good food, and free literature to read. I enjoy reading different philosophies other than religious shit.


----------



## charley (Jul 9, 2018)

Prince said:


> ALL religions are a cult you stupid fuck.




who should know better than you 'cult boy' ??    #SAD       ..    @ cult boy


----------



## charley (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)

LOL Brennan, Obama's fanboy and Communist


----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pol/d/liberals-forced-to-admit/6645822322.html


----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)

http://fbnewscycle.com/obamas-nsa-h...ins-everything-told-cyber-team-to-stand-down/

[h=1]Obama?s NSA Head, Susan Rice Knew of Russian Hacking, The Orders She Issued Explains Everything: Told Cyber Team To ?Stand Down?[/h]


----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsFR8DbSRQE

[h=1]Obama open mic slip: 'After my election I have more flexibility'[/h]


----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump actually is tough on the Russians; Obama is the Fanboy as anyone can clearly see and read. But the media doesn't care about reality or facts; it's the same for Charile.


----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pol/d/liberals-forced-to-admit/6645822322.html



lying piece of shit Muslim from Kenya.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


>



Chuck does not understand this.


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)

Liberal Paradise:






https://yournewswire.com/san-francisco-filthiest-slums/

[h=1]San Francisco Declared One Of World?s Filthiest Slums[/h]


----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)

As Obama is leaving office:


----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)

I was there, I saw it in person:


----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)

v


----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## jolter604 (Oct 17, 2018)

Ewww



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 17, 2018)

Ewwwie



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## botamico (Nov 5, 2018)

Too funny. I believe that's the 1st thing any man would do.


----------



## botamico (Nov 6, 2018)

Huh?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 6, 2018)

Slippen



THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL


----------



## charley (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## charley (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## charley (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## charley (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## charley (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## charley (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## charley (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## charley (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## charley (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

Forest Rake.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)

v


----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## solidassears (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## jolter604 (Dec 23, 2018)

solidassears said:


>


Right


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2019)




----------

